# Calls for Skips Predator Days



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some calls going to Skip for his coyote contest in October 2013.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great batch of calls! Some folks will be very happy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great work on those calls!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

All nice lookin! I like the colors on the 3 one from the right.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the nice compliments guys !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Winners are really going to enjoy them for sure.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, I will let you take that up with Skip, lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The ring on the smaller calls is a nice touch Ed--- Skip's predator days is gonna become world famous when folks see what the win'in's are.lol.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!!---ED What a bunch of beauties-----The red -white- blue call is exactly the special call i wanted----Thanks so much for the extras-------SG I will be mighty proud to hand these beautiful calls out to my hunters--I can hardly wait to do so------------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual some more great looking calls, a very generous person you are.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet looking calls Ed ! SG get your butt up here and win em and you can break out your crayon set and recolor them then.....HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's back. !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome looking calls, the attentin to detail really makes these stand out. These are going to make great prizes for the hunters.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea SG, LOL


----------

